# Baking With Natural Brown Sugar



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Due to the amount of chemicals, I no longer consume white sugar. I have totally switched to natural brown sugar. Brown sugar is very heavy and very grainy. The problem I am having is that when I go to make frosting, I can not get the perfect whipped texture. There are grains in the frosting even after I have ground and blended it to a fine powder. I am all out of ideas. I refuse to go back to white sugar and honey will change the texture and taste. I need to know how to bake using this heavy coarse sugar. Although it smells and taste wonderful, it is a NIGHTMARE to bake with!!!

I made the perfect dense and moist yellow cake last night, and this cake was ruined because my cream cheese frosting was filled with grains of sugar. I did grind it with a grinder AND I put it in the blender. To no avail........ I am fuming mad /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif!

Sigh!!! Woe is me...... Even my chocolate chip cookies don't have the same consistency, I tried the the "molasses" trick, that just made it heavier...

*PLEASE, some experienced pastry chef, come to my rescue. PLEASE, I am HOPELESS */img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif*!!!!!*

-Sarai


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I originally thought about one of the cooked meringue buttercreams (Italian or Swiss google them) then came across this recipe.

http://cooklikeyourgrandmother.com/how-to-make-brown-sugar-buttercream-frosting/

Of course it will never be whitewhite but with the trend of wrapping cakes with burlap your creations will be fashionable if nothing else lol.

mimi

The marriage of chocolate and brown sugar create a match made in heaven.....


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

Noooooo not packed brown sugar... you know the light or dark packed brown sugar... Not that.... pure unadulterated cane sugar..... Raw sugar..... the sugar that isn't chemically enhanced..... natural organic sugar.......


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you asking about Turpinado?

Grinding will leave you with a gritty mess (but you know that already lol) it will need to be melted.

Google meringue based buttercream recipes and tweak the cooked sugar syrup part.

May take you a couple of trys but it can be done.

I will take a good Italian buttercream over the basic any day.

mimi


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

Nope.. natural brown sugar..


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Turbinado IS natural brown sugar; so are moscovado and demerara, is it one of those?


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

No...Those are still processed...  (Although, I did sneak light muscovado in my chocolate chip cookies one time, lol) Its..lemme grab a link to show you what it looks like. Thank you so much for attempting to help me. I so appreciate it..

Its raw brown sugar.. Very coarse and looks exactly like this:

http://images.wisegeek.com/sucanat-sugar.jpg


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

Would melting it change the consistency of a whipped cake frosting? If not, then I would definitely give this a try.

I will bake another cake in a month. I want to remain in good standing with my hips.

================================================

OK, the sugar in my cabinet is demerara. Bear with me please. I can just barely read Arabic. 

I have moscovado, to which I have used in my chocolate chip cookies. I had no problem with that. However, when I mixed the two (demerara and muscovado), the batter was very grainy. Once baked, they merged perfectly and the cookies came out great. I try not to use it because there is still some processing going on with the sugar. (All of them really, but I would like to stay as pure as I can get).

The frosting, on the other hand, I pulverized this sugar until it looked like flour and my frosting was still grainy.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Check out one or two Italian buttercream vids on you tube and set your mind at ease.
Like I said before you may need to tweak the sugar syrup part but it will work.
Also ran across a vegan buttercream but didn't pay attention as it was for Turbinado but since have educated myself and pretty sure the sugars are interchangeable.
Just hafta figure out the amts.
Try searching > vegan vanilla buttercream


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

[product="27463"]Billingtons Natural Demerara Sugar 16 Ounce Bags Pack Of 10 [/product]
@IamSarai like this?


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

OMG, I have that SAME brand but for the light muscovado... Its not the same sugar I use for all purposes, including baking though. The brown sugar I purchase is from Turkey sold at a hypermarket. If I could order some powdered sugar, I would, but the Arabs are very strict on what they allow in their country due to Sharia law. Im stuck using crack, ahem, I mean vanillin.. They say because vanilla extract contains too much alcohol. So, unless you come for a visit and sneak it to me... Im up a creek without a powdered sugar paddle.....


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

Failed to mention..... the same thing happened with my cinnamon rolls.... the filling on the inside.. even with allll that butter.... it did not create that Cinnabun syrupy gooey middle.

Also.. can this sugar weigh down leavened dough.. Man, I just love this site.. I get to ask all the questions I want and not feel stupid or get blank IDK stares.. You guys are freaking.... AWESOME.. Bless you all for helping me!!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

IamSarai said:


> OMG, I have that SAME brand but for the light muscovado... Its not the same sugar I use for all purposes, including baking though. The brown sugar I purchase is from Turkey sold at a hypermarket. If I could order some powdered sugar, I would, but the Arabs are very strict on what they allow in their country due to Sharia law. Im stuck using crack, ahem, I mean vanillin.. They say because vanilla extract contains too much alcohol. So, unless you come for a visit and sneak it to me... Im up a creek without a powdered sugar paddle.....


Vanillin.... eek!
Try to get your hands on a tube of pure vanilla bean paste.
Spendy but you get a HUGE hit of flavor , so it is a fair bang for your buck.
Google bakery flavor emulsions and oils (oils advertised for candy but they work great for baking as well) see if you can get LorAnn brands shipped in.

mimi


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

Mimi..... did you know that you were freaking awesome??? OK.. now you do!


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> I originally thought about one of the cooked meringue buttercreams (Italian or Swiss google them) then came across this recipe.
> 
> http://cooklikeyourgrandmother.com/how-to-make-brown-sugar-buttercream-frosting/
> 
> ...


I like this recipe.... you think I could sneak the sugar into the milk and flour mixture while its on the stove? Will the consistency change? I added cream cheese to my frosting to make it more airy because the butter and sugar was just not working...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

First thanks for the complement /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I have a curious nature and problems like yours stick with me until I can at least give a person options to try.

Adding the sugar to the cooked flour would be great (and I did wonder about that ;-) but the creaming process helps "water proof" the butter and you may end up with a greasy mouthfeel.

Maybe try it with a half recipe and see what happens?

I used to be active at http://cakecentral.com/

You would probably find some great tips and trix there also.

A very knowledgeable population there that (like Chef Talk) shares freely (just don't ask how to price a cake or the mean girls come out and boy do they get snarky lol)

Someone was complaining about gritty basic buttercream (cheap powdered sugar) and I suggested she add very hot milk (not much or the butter will break) last and whip the crap out of it.

It worked and I thought to suggest that but your sugar is much harder and the amt of hot liquid you will need may thin your BC down too much.

Maybe grind the sugar down (again) and add to the butter to cream.... then follow the rest of the recipe and add a tiny amt of hot milk at the end and beat it on high and see what happens?

I really think the Italian buttercream is your best bet.

Did you get a chance to look at a vid?

mimi

# If you need a chocolate fudge buttercream I have one that will work for you!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Your cream cheese comment just hit me.

The meringue BCs are light and airy to the nth degree.

So is homemade whipped cream.....

If you are not adverse to using splenda powder (from the packets) that is another option.

You may need to stabilize it tho.

mimi

This cake is iced with stabilized whipped cream and finished with a chocolate drizzle.

Very tasty and ohso dramatic!










mimi

(not my picture)


----------



## iamsarai (Jul 16, 2014)

IamSarai said:


> I like this recipe.... you think I could sneak the sugar into the milk and flour mixture while its on the stove? Will the consistency change? I added cream cheese to my frosting to make it more airy because the butter and sugar was just not working...





flipflopgirl said:


> First thanks for the complement /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I have a curious nature and problems like yours stick with me until I can at least give a person options to try.
> 
> ...


Ahhh Mimi... Chocolate fudge buttercream.... **wipes drool** my thighs will hate you!!! Send it my way!! I havent looked at the Italian Buttercream, but I will.

How soft is too soft for your butter when making a whipped frosting? I think that played a part in the disaster..


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I prefer my fats to be still cool and will give a tiny bit when touched.

FYI.... if the butter gets too soft no amt of recooling will "unbreak" it.

Just get another stick out and sacrifice the too soft one for the toast orgies that occur when too stressed lol.

mimi

Same as mine but less hassle to share lol.

http://www.texascooking.com/recipes/chocolate-fudge-frosting.htm

Since you are swapping sugars a bit of tweaking may be required.

enjoy

mimi


----------

